# Post not showing in 'Any good jokes'



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2019)

As above.. Showing as there in My Content, but not showing in the thread.
Also, one of @Cavalol posts is showing out of time sequence on the last page


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Sep 2019)

Maybe the site rebuild has introduced a joke quality filter


----------



## Phaeton (27 Sep 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Maybe the site rebuild has introduced a joke quality filter


That's going to be a very empty thread


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2019)

I seem to have lost a few days of posts in https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-brexit-thread.227949/

The last one is https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-brexit-thread.227949/post-5747163 but the watched threads page shows a later date.

Can you check behind the fridge, please?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Sep 2019)

There's a problem with the Brexit thread too; there are no posts showing after Tuesday morning.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Sep 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> There's a problem with the Brexit thread too; there are no posts showing after Tuesday morning.


It's been cancelled haven't you heard, although it really is the biggest joke of the Century & is probably being moved.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Sep 2019)

Just so everyone knows; there are quite a few tasks to be done before the new software update goes live and Shaun is in the middle of getting those sorted at the moment. It's quite likely that there will be odd glitches while this work is underway.


----------



## Cavalol (27 Sep 2019)

Meanwhile...

If 2x2 makes 4, and 3x3 makes 9 how come 0x0 makes gravy?


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> If 2x2 makes 4, and 3x3 makes 9 how come 0x0 makes gravy?



Your coat is over there....


----------



## roadrash (27 Sep 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> If 2x2 makes 4, and 3x3 makes 9 how come 0x0 makes gravy?




don't let the door hit you on your way out


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (27 Sep 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> There's a problem with the Brexit thread too; there are no posts showing after Tuesday morning.



Look, we just need to leave Europe on the 31st October and this problem will go away...


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Sep 2019)

While Shaun is doing the upgrade could he maybe take a database dump of the "Three word game" thread? I reckon you could make a passable bot using it as a training data set.


----------

